# The best D&D books (Regardless of Edition)



## Irda Ranger (Oct 15, 2008)

If you're playing Classic D&D all you really need is the Rules Cyclopedia. In 3E and 4E all you really need are the Core 3.  But what books do you think are the best books to have and refer to regardless of the edition you're playing?

I'll start with two suggestions: The AD&D 1E Dungeon Master's Guide (for the advice & tables, useful in any edition) and the Tome of Horrors by Necromancer Games (read Kamikaze Midget's thoughts on that book here). It sounds super-inspiring.

What else?


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 15, 2008)

Have to agree with the 1e DMG.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 15, 2008)

World Builder's Guidebook, maybe?

And hey, since the OP started it all off with a 3rd party supplement, I'll follow suit: From Stone to Steel.


----------



## Odysseus (Oct 15, 2008)

The one book i've used with all 4 editions is Deities and Demigod (1E)


----------



## ExploderWizard (Oct 15, 2008)

1E DMG
Moldvay basic & expert sets
Tome of Horrors
1E Survival guides


----------



## malraux (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't read a bunch of the pre-3e stuff, but Heroes of Horror is one of my favorite 3e books.  Its not broadly useful, but does cover its domain rather well.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 15, 2008)

Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe. Great book with loads of useful background on world building and society.


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 15, 2008)

_Faces of Evil: The Fiends_ - hands down the best monster ecology book written to date

Thing is, otherwise a lot of my listing of best books tend to be rather setting exclusive for PS / Ravenloft / Dark Sun / FR etc


----------



## AllisterH (Oct 15, 2008)

_System Neutral D&D product_


World Builder's Guidebook. Came duringt he tail end of 2E and to this day, there's still nothing that comes close in terms of "build your own world".
Encyclopedia Magica - Sure, not as usable in 3e or 4e as before, but changing the stats aren't hard,  and the content simply can't be beat.
DRAGON CD-rom - There's a reason why this goes for so much on ebay...


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 15, 2008)

Another vote for _1e DMG_.

_Wilderlands of High Fantasy_.

_Gary Gygax's The Canting Crew_.

_Gary Gygax's Extraordinary Book of names_...

Ah, heck. The entire Gygaxian Fantasy World's series.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Oct 15, 2008)

The 2e Forgotten Realms gods & religions books, Faiths and Pantheons etc.  The game balance of the 2e specialty priests was extremely dodgy, but the flavor and ideas were excellent.

My favorite 3e book is the Tome of Magic.  For occult flavor and art quality, it can't be beat.  I don't know if it would be useful outside of a 3e game, aside from maybe flavor for opponents or Warlocks, but I still consider it one of the best D&D books.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Oct 15, 2008)

The 2e Forgotten Realms gods & religions books, Faiths and Pantheons etc.  The game balance of the 2e specialty priests was extremely dodgy, but the flavor and ideas were excellent.

My favorite 3e book is the Tome of Magic.  For occult flavor and art quality, it can't be beat.  I don't know if it would be useful outside of a 3e game, aside from maybe flavor for opponents or Warlocks, but I still consider it one of the best D&D books.


----------



## Greg K (Oct 15, 2008)

1e: 
- DMG

2e:
- Complete Thief's Handbook
- (edit): Faiths and Pantheons and similar books
- PO: Combat and Tactics
- PO: Spells and Magic
- Witches (Mayfair Games) 

3e (Note: This list might actually grow as I still have yet to see certain books from Atlas, Bastion Press,  Malhavoc and Silverthorne)
- Unearthed Arcana
- Fiendish Codex 1: Hordes of the Abyss
- Heroes of Horror (added 9/19/10)
- Advanced Bestiary (Green Ronin)
- Psychic's Handbook (Green Ronin)
- Shaman's Handbook (Green Ronin)
- Witch's Handbook (Green Ronin)
- Elements of Magic: Revised (EN Publishing)
- Elements of Magic: Lycean Arcana (EN Publishing)
- Hot Pursuit  (Adamant)
- Hot Pursuit: On Foot (Adamant) (added 9/19/10)
- Book of Iron Might (Malhavoc)
- From Stone to Steel (Monkey God/Highmoon)
- Poisoncraft (Blue Devil) (added 9/19/10)
- Deluxe Book of Templates Revised  (Silverthorne/Goodman Games)
- Experts 3.5 (Skirmisher Publishing)(added 9/19/10)


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 15, 2008)

The best written books that I enjoy reading, but didn't play with much:
Faiths and Pantheons books - incredible depth, but useful depth
Book of the Righteous (best written book ever in RP, but not used)

Well written and used:
3.5 version of the Fiends book from Green Ronin (name out of my head)
4E DMG - I've already used this as much or more than I've used any other DMG (and I own them all)


----------



## Obryn (Oct 15, 2008)

The 1e Manual of the Planes is among my favorite gaming books ever.

All of my faves from 2e were setting-specific.  I think Faiths & Pantheons  was outstanding, even if it were completely munchkined-out.  Earlier Dark Sun materials were pretty sweet, too.

3e's Lords of Madness was outstanding in about a dozen different ways.  I also loved Fiendish Codex I; although it was a much shorter book, it updated a lot of great stuff.

I'll put both the 1e and 4e DMGs up for consideration, as well.  The 1e DMG is a mess, but tons of fun.  The 4e DMG is what every other DMG should have been, IMHO.

If we're counting D&D-like OGL, I'll add in Arcana Evolved.  Great setting, and mechanics that tied in with the flavor.  It gets severe balance issues with casters/non-casters past about 11th level or so, but that does little to dampen my love for it.

-O


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 15, 2008)

It's hard to pick a favorite - especially since my collection is probably pitiful to most.

But stuff I liked:
- Manual of the Planes (3E). It was very interesting because it gave so many ideas how planes could look like. I suppose if I actually owned Deities and Demigods, I might consider it similar.
- DMG 4E. I love its DMing advice. Yes, I should already know all those things, but it is nice to be "reminded" on it.
- Arcana Evolved. I really liked the entire setting and the rules. I think my AE campaign has been the longest I ran yet.
- Legacy of the Dragons (Arcana Evolved) It is my favorite monster book. I haven't used many of them, admittedly, but I found some really interesting stuff in there.


----------



## The_Gneech (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd say the 1E _DMG_, _Lankhmar_ and _Complete Thief's Handbook_ from 2E and -- although it's not really a "book" per se -- the late run of _Dungeon_ magazine under Erik Mona generally from 3E.

A fair number of honorable mentions in 1E adventures and 3E books, but most of them are definitely "second tier" by comparison.

-The Gneech


----------



## AllisterH (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree that one could use the "Faiths and Pantheons" books anywhere...

That said...It was called "Faiths and Avatars" (Greater-Intermediate-Lesser power of the main Faerun pantheon)

"Powers and Pantheons" was the book that dealt with the Demigods and the other Realmsian pantheons (not the kara-tur Celestial Bureaucracy or Maztica's pantheon)

"Demihuman Deities" dealt with the non-human deites, those of the main PC races and the main humanoid enemies... 

Great flavour but talk about eyebrow raising specialty classes (I'm looking at you Mystra). Once F&A was released, I get the impression that EVERYONE was playing a specialty priest.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Oct 15, 2008)

The 1E DMG for nostalgia reasons alone.  As a reference book it was a nightmare but it was damn fine reading.

I'd also place the Rules Cyclopedia and 4E DMG next to it without hesitation.


----------



## Korgoth (Oct 15, 2008)

Volume III: The Underworld and Wilderness Adventures (OD&D)
Supplement I: Greyhawk (OD&D)
Basic Set by Moldvay (Classic)
Expert Set by Cook/Marsh (Classic)
The Dungeon Master's Guide (1E)
Lords of Madness (3E)


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 15, 2008)

ExploderWizard said:


> 1E Survival guides



As in the Wilderness Survival Guide and Dungeoneer's Survival Guide?  Heh, you're one of the VERY few people I've ever seen say something positive about those two!

However, 1e DMG? Best. Book. EVER.


----------



## Sanzuo (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm very partial to the _Illithiad_ from 2E and the _Book of Vile Darkness_ from 3E.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 15, 2008)

Obryn said:


> If we're counting D&D-like OGL, I'll add in Arcana Evolved.  Great setting, and mechanics that tied in with the flavor.  It gets severe balance issues with casters/non-casters past about 11th level or so, but that does little to dampen my love for it.
> 
> -O




Worthy of discussion; Forked.


----------



## Obryn (Oct 15, 2008)

Korgoth said:


> Supplement I: Greyhawk (OD&D)



*Powergamer!*



-O


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 15, 2008)

World Builder's Guidebook

Planeswalker's Handbook (most of that was too good to exist in just PS)

Van Richten's Guides (Esp Vampires and lycanthropes)

DMG 2 (which previewed a lot of the excellent advice the 4e DMG would have)


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 15, 2008)

1E DMG (I sense a pattern here...)

I think the Wilderlands Box Set from Necromancer Games could easily be used in any edition and is one of the best things to read for inspiration, or just pick up and play with.

The 1E and 3E Manuals of the Planes are awesome, as is the 2E Planescape box set.


----------



## avin (Oct 15, 2008)

1E - monster manual \o/ (never read DMG)
2E - monster manual \o/
3E - monster manual \o/ 
4E - meh... for reading? maybe DMG...


----------



## Psion (Oct 15, 2008)

Aus_Snow said:


> World Builder's Guidebook, maybe?






Obryn said:


> The 1e Manual of the Planes






Remathilis said:


> World Builder's Guidebook
> 
> Planeswalker's Handbook (most of that was too good to exist in just PS)






			
				AllisterH said:
			
		

> DRAGON CD-rom - There's a reason why this goes for so much on ebay...




All outstanding choices, heartily seconded.



> Van Richten's Guides (Esp Vampires and lycanthropes)




Don't have lycanthropes but Vampires is good and I would add the excellent *Van Richten's Guide to Liches* and *Van Richten's Guide to Mummies*.



DaveMage said:


> The 1E and 3E Manuals of the Planes are awesome, as is the 2E Planescape box set.




More excellent choices, more things I use to this day.

Let me add to the above:
*DM's Design Kit* by Aaron Allston. A great little 1e supplement that helped me move beyond dungeon crawl stage into epic fantasy tale stage. I still find it useful to get my though process moving.

As long as we are pulling in third party books, I'll say the *Citybook* series by Flying Buffalo.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 15, 2008)

For me, one of the best ones is the 3e manual of the planes - because it is so evocative. So many great descriptive images, and I'd imagine that the vast majority of it would remain useful for any system you wished.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Oct 15, 2008)

ExploderWizard said:


> 1E Survival guides





man what


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 15, 2008)

Heroes of Battle.

It taught me an awful lot about DMing.  That wasn't its goal, I know, but it accomplished it.  There were two specific things that I really found insightful.  First, it discussed using diagrams to help get a handle on somewhat freeform outdoor combat scenarios.  The system they suggested was really useful for planning any sort of pseudo-freeform plotline.  Second, its advice on how to run massive battles was really great.  Build on the diagram system.  Have the PCs engage specific foes or scenarios within the context of the larger battlefield, and then have the battle outcome affected by how the PCs fare at their tasks.

Like a lot of DM advice books, the information inside was really obvious once I understood it, and I didn't need the book much once I'd absorbed its lessons.  But that's ok, it was worthwhile reading.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Oct 15, 2008)

By edition:

*DUNGEONS & DRAGONS* (1974)
The three core rulebooks are a given so focusing on supplements alone:

*SUPPLEMENT I: GREYHAWK*
*SUPPLEMENT III: ELDRITCH WIZARDRY*
plus the entire run of *THE STRATEGIC REVIEW*

Basic *DUNGEONS & DRAGONS*
*DUNGEONS & DRAGONS* (the J. Eric Holmes edit)
*DUNGEONS & DRAGONS EXPERT RULES* (Dave Cook & Tom Moldvay)
*B1 IN SEARCH OF THE UNKNOWN*
*B2 KEEP ON THE BORDERLANDS*

*ADVANCED DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS*
*DUNGEON MASTER'S GUIDE*
*MONSTER MANUAL*
*PLAYERS HANDBOOK*
*S4 LOST CAVERNS OF TSOJCANTH*
*WG4 THE FORGOTTEN TEMPLE OF THARIZDUN*

*ADVANCED DUNGEONS & DRAGONS* (2nd edition)
*GREYHAWK ADVENTURES*

*DUNGEONS & DRAGONS* ("3rd" edition)
*DRAGON* magazine issue #112, "Maure Castle"


----------



## RobJN (Oct 15, 2008)

Besides the Rules Cyclopedia, I'd add:

DMGR1: Campaign Sourcebook and Catacomb Guide
DMGR5: Creative Campaigning
The Complete Book of Villains

Great advice on plotting, planning, pacing of adventures/campaigns. It really helped me to broaden my focus in adventure writing. There was also some good development advice on alternate uses of dice mechanics and NWPs/ability scores. Math not being my strongest suit, I found the discussion of statistics and probabilities and (more importantly) the applications thereof at the gaming table to be most enlightening.


----------



## Sir Robilar (Oct 15, 2008)

My favourite is Fiendish Codex 1: Hordes of the Abyss.


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 15, 2008)

*Agree with:*

The first three books (are these a given?)
Supplement I Greyhawk
Supplement III Eldritch Wizardry 

“Moldvay” Basic and Expert Sets
B2 Keep on the Borderlands

1E DMG
1E PHB
1E MM
1E Deities and Demigods
1E Manual of the Planes
S4 Lost Caverns Of Tsojcanth (surprised it was mentioned)
WG4 The Forgotten Temple Of Tharizdun (really surprised it was mentioned)

Dragons ~50-100 and the Dragon CD ROM

PO: Combat and Tactics
Encyclopedia Magica

Tome of Horrors
Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe
Dragon magazine issue #112, "Maure Castle"

*Would add:*

I6 Ravenloft
T1 Village of Hommlet
G1-3 Against the Giants
D1-2 Descent into the Depths

2E Monstrous Manual

3.0 Players Handbook
NeMoren’s Vault


----------



## Korgoth (Oct 15, 2008)

Obryn said:


> *Powergamer!*
> 
> 
> 
> -O




 Funny!

Actually, I don't use the Thief class, Paladins, or variable hit dice/weapon damage. But I like it for the monsters and the tricks & traps ideas in the back.


----------



## jdrakeh (Oct 15, 2008)

For me, the four constants have long been: 

Supplement II: Blackmoor
AD&D 1e DMG
Fiend Folio 1e
Rules Cyclopedia (supplanted by Labyrinth Lord recently) 

More recently, I added: 

Heroes of Horror

That said, Green Ronin's Advanced Bestiary is easily the single msot useful RPG book I have _ever_ purchased, insofar as utility is concerned.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 15, 2008)

1E DMG
Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe
2E Monstrous Manual
4e DMG 
Book of Righteous Might


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm showing off my edition preference here, but...

Probably Rules Cyclopedia for the win. My absolute favorite D&D book is the Mentzer Expert book. That book was my initiation into "campaigning." I just love it and still revisit it for inspiration. Huh...may as well through the Grand Duchy of Karameikos in there, too.

I know we're talking books here, but I love the original gray FR boxed set, and my current favorite gaming book is the 4e FRCS. I didn't care for FR from the Time of Troubles on (no metaplot & DMPCs, thanks), and 4e gave me back my old favorite setting and somehow made it feel new again.

I mostly skipped 1e (Classic to 2nd) so I'm mostly unfamiliar with the 1e DMG. I found it kinda hard to browse, even, but I'm interested in giving it another look based on what I'm hearing here.

I think I'll give 4e's DMG another peek, too. I really like the setting stuff in there, but I should probably look at the rest.

Great thread!


----------



## Benben (Oct 15, 2008)

The child in me has to say Unearthed Arcana (1e) because it was the first book I actually owned.  Loved it.

But otherwise:

Al-Qadim: My favorite 2e setting.  I've been stealing from this book for years.
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (3e):  I wasn't there for the rules, I was there for the extensive setting information.


----------



## Wizard Biscuits (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I made it late to the whole D&D thing, just caught the back end of 2nd Edition and went joyfully into 3rd. So my list's a lot more recent.

3E Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting - Because that's how you do a campaign setting right. And I know I'm not the only one to be inspired by its format when making my own.

3E Book of Vile Darkness - It took a lot of flak, but it was nice to see a product for mature adults and one that came with some nice fluff on the Demon Lords and Devils.

3E Manual of the Planes - For reasons already cited.

Every Privateer Press book, because seriously, those guys can do no wrong!


----------



## justanobody (Oct 16, 2008)

Creative Campaigning, and Campaign Sourcebook and Catacomb Guide


----------



## (un)reason (Oct 16, 2008)

The complete villains handbook. Still incredibly useful now, regardless of system. 

Red steel. Just plain awesome setting building, on a number of levels.

Too much planescape stuff to mention. Apart from the adventures, the whole thing was gold. 

The new UA, for finally breaking my craving to use every option at once in games. 

Lots of monte cook's stuff, with particular shoutouts to Ptolus, AE and McWoD. They manage to be both readable and mechanically very solid (apart from maybe McWoD, but that makes up for it simply for the release of nerdrage caused by letting a d20 world of darkness exist at last. )


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 16, 2008)

I always enjoyed the monsters offered by the 3rd edition Fiend Folio.  It had a great selection of delightful opponents all the way from CR 1/3 up to CR 25.  I found it very useful in a variety of campaigns.


----------



## Simon Atavax (Oct 16, 2008)

ExploderWizard said:


> 1E DMG
> Moldvay basic & expert sets
> Tome of Horrors
> 1E Survival guides




Why the 1E survival guides? As I understand it, they were/are pretty loathed amongst die-hard 1E players.  

Not trying to be argumentative, but I'm actually genuinely curious about why you would think so highly of them (I've only flipped through them once or twice in the past, so I don't have much of an opinion of my own either way).


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Oct 16, 2008)

1e DMG, which is the magnum opus of the genre.

A half a notch down:

Dragon CD-ROM. A stretch to fit the OP's "Best D&D books," but worthy.

I6 Ravenloft.

Dungeon magazine, print version, under Chris Youngs (ne Thomasson), Chris Perkins, and Erik Mona.

There are other great books, but nothing else in the same class as those, not that I can think of anyway.

Honorable mentions:

1e Monster Manual. 

Original Forgotten Realms boxed set. So much to cover, so little detail, so much mystery. Greenwood has never been better - except in Dragon, listed above.

3e PHB for design principles.

2e (I think? Jeff Grubb version) Manual of the Planes.

1e PHB for originality.

D1-D3 Descent into the Depths of the Earth; Shrine of the Kuo-Toa; Vault of the Drow. If I knew how to say ZOMG in 1980, this would have made me say it.

Toolbox from AEG for 3e. Kind of like the 1e DMG's tables.


----------



## RFisher (Oct 16, 2008)

Besides the core rules (most likely the Basic and Expert rulebooklets) the D&D books from any edition that I find most useful:
1e DMG
1e D&DG
RC


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 16, 2008)

Yet another vote for the 1e DMG - I *still* use that in my 3.x game. 
At a glance, my favorites (in terms of flavor/fluff, general idea mining and overall port/usability) the 1e DDG, all of my old Dragons (mostly 1e era), the old D&D companion set, Lords of Madness (3e obviously), several of the Malhavoc Event books (Requiem for a God, When the Sky Falls, etc.), the Expanded Psionics Book, and most of the 2e Planescape stuff. 
And I'm reasonably sure I'm forgetting something.


----------



## rgard (Oct 16, 2008)

For me...

1e

Unearthed Arcana
Many of Mayfair's RoleAids products, Witches was mentioned above.


3x

Unearthed Arcana
PHB II
Book of Vile Darkness
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Relics and Rituals
Conan


----------



## el-remmen (Oct 16, 2008)

If all I had was the 1E DMG and the 1E Fiend Folio I could run all the D&D I'd ever want, and thus I rank them as a tie.


----------



## Korgoth (Oct 16, 2008)

el-remmen said:


> If all I had was the 1E DMG and the 1E Fiend Folio I could run all the D&D I'd ever want, and thus I rank them as a tie.




Ah... the FF. Now that's a sweet book! Weirdo monsters are cool.


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 16, 2008)

My favorite D&D books by edition:

BECMI: the Rules Cyclopedia.  If I had to pick a second one, I would pick "The Isle of Dread."

AD&D: The "Desert of Desolation" series.  I never played AD&D; I just picked these modules up and converted them to my BECMI game.  Even though they are the only AD&D books I have ever bought, they are seriously good.

3E: "Nyambe: African Adventures."  It's one of the most original and detailed campaign settings out there.  But I'm probably biased.  

3.5E: I really liked "Weapons of Legacy" (and the reworking of "White Plume Mountain" to promote it.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2008)

01. Dragon Magazine Archive (recently burned all the pdfs to a single DVD)
02. 1E Dungeon Master's Guide
03. Castle/City Sites
04. Dark Sun 2n Edition Campaign Setting, Revised
05. 2E Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting Boxed Set (both)
06. Karameikos/Glantri 2E Boxed Sets
07. Red Steel/Savage Baronies Boxed Sets
08. 3E PHB II
09. 3E Magic Item Compendium
10. 3E Spell Compendium
11. 3E Tome of Magic (Just for the Shadowcaster, Pact Master was intriguing but inherently flawed)
12. 3E Stormwrack
13. 3E Oriental Adventures
14. 3E Rokugan Campaign Setting
15. Pathfinder Beta
16. Complete Book of Eldritch Might
17. Book of Hallowed Might
18. Relics & Rituals
19. Bluffside: City on the Edge
20. Beyond Countless Doorways


----------



## Irda Ranger (Oct 16, 2008)

The responses so far are awesome. Thanks to everyone.

Just to make clear, I was NOT asking for "Best books by TSR/WotC", I really meant "The best books to have with you for playing D&D, regardless of the edition you're playing."  If that means the TV Guide, 2nd Week of June '84 Issue, then so be it.



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> 04. Dark Sun 2n Edition Campaign Setting, Revised





The original was _sooooo _much better.


----------



## knightofround (Oct 16, 2008)

I loved the Van Richten guides. I wish there were more products like that. (And nah the "slayers guide to..." series didn't do it for me) I also continue to use the world builder's guidebook.

One truly awesome book I haven't seen mentioned yet is 3E's stronghold builder's guidebook. Man my players loved that thing.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2008)

1E Deities & Demigods
1E Manual of the Planes
1E Oriental Adventures

2E Creative Campaigning
2E Legends & Lore
2E PLANESCAPE On Hallowed Ground

3E Manual of Planes
3E Unearthed Arcana

D20
Beyond Countless Doorways
Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe


----------



## The_Gneech (Oct 16, 2008)

Irda Ranger said:


> Just to make clear, I was NOT asking for "Best books by TSR/WotC", I really meant "The best books to have with you for playing D&D, regardless of the edition you're playing."  If that means the TV Guide, 2nd Week of June '84 Issue, then so be it.




In that case, add _Tome of Horrors_ to my list. 

-The Gneech


----------



## Nebulous (Oct 16, 2008)

Monte Cook's Ptolus campaign guide is a work of genius.  I'll probably never actually USE it...but man, that's one cool book to flip through.

I guess for actual table usefulness, i'd have to vote for the Dragon Magazine CD compendium.  Can't beat it for sheer volume of searchable material in one place.


----------



## Allister (Oct 16, 2008)

No love for the Monstrous Arcana series for 2e?

The only product that did any decent work on the Sea devils (sahaugin). The one for the beholders and illithids weren't that bad either...


----------



## Simon Atavax (Oct 16, 2008)

Allister said:


> No love for the Monstrous Arcana series for 2e?
> 
> The only product that did any decent work on the Sea devils (sahaugin). The one for the beholders and illithids weren't that bad either...




Great books, all of them.  Great to read, that is.  But for actual game/campaign use I found them far too specialized to be very useful.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## am181d (Oct 16, 2008)

Gotta second the Dungeon Master's Design Kit from 1988. That was a great resource me when I was a tween and later teen gamer. Top of the top.

2nd Edition had some great setting material: Al Quadim, Planescape, Mask of the Red Death, a few of the historical softcovers...

3rd Edition, 3rd Party, it's hard to go wrong with the Monsternomicon. I also like some of the late 3.5 Complete books quite a lot. One of my big regrets about Pathfinder is the changes they're making strain compatibility with my favorite 3.5 material, which is all class replacement levels, swift spells, and weird new classes.


----------



## an_idol_mind (Oct 16, 2008)

Since no one else has mentioned it, I'll throw out the Rogues Gallery for AD&D 2nd edition. It had a ton of interesting NPCs to help flesh out a campaign, although the rules were not always consistent. Unfortunately, I haven't found that one in PDF format -- the closest anyone's got is the 1st edition ROgues Gallery, which is nothing but a collection of NPC stats with very little backstory.


----------



## justanobody (Oct 17, 2008)

am181d said:


> Gotta second the Dungeon Master's Design Kit from 1988.




Was that the one with "Book II: Forms", and had plot flowcharts?


----------



## Sabathius42 (Oct 17, 2008)

I will put in another vote for Faiths&Avatars.  If it were hardback and printed on white paper instead of that godawful blue it would have ascended mortally produced bookage and become an artifact.

DS


----------



## Glyfair (Oct 17, 2008)

AllisterH said:


> DRAGON CD-rom - There's a reason why this goes for so much on ebay...



I agree and would add the Forgotten Realms Interactive Atlas.  With hundreds of maps, I can usually find something I need.  

With Campaign Cartographer I can even edit the maps for some variation which increases its value even more.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 17, 2008)

an_idol_mind said:


> Since no one else has mentioned it, I'll throw out the Rogues Gallery for AD&D 2nd edition. It had a ton of interesting NPCs to help flesh out a campaign, although the rules were not always consistent. Unfortunately, I haven't found that one in PDF format -- the closest anyone's got is the 1st edition ROgues Gallery, which is nothing but a collection of NPC stats with very little backstory.



I forgot about thew 2E Rogues Gallery. That one should have definitely been on my list. Lots of great characters. Many of them are getting worked into my homebrewed world, slowly.


----------



## Elodan (Oct 17, 2008)

3E Forgotten Realms Player's Guide
Tomb of Horrors (1, 2, and 3)
Arcana Evolved


----------



## Allister (Oct 17, 2008)

Glyfair said:


> I agree and would add the Forgotten Realms Interactive Atlas.  With hundreds of maps, I can usually find something I need.
> 
> .




Oh yes, that's a good one as well. So many maps and as you say, with CC, easily editable and thus perfect for a homebrew campaign...you'll find SOMETHING that works for you and thus perfect across any edition.

I think the reason why Faiths & Avatars was so well loved was that the brown softcover that was SUPPOSED to be "general D&D supplement for religion" a.k.a "The complete Priest's handbook" was so poorly received.

Surprised not much love for the Encyclopedia Magica (even though it is a pre 3E, I found lots of easily insertable magic items)


----------



## sckeener (Oct 17, 2008)

What has been said so far: (I bolded the ones I would have recommended)

1E,2e, 4e DMG
Tome of Horrors (1,2,3) by Necromancer Games
World Builder's Guidebook
From Stone to Steel (Monkey God/Highmoon)
1e Deities and Demigods
1e Wilderness Survival Guide
1e Dungeoneer's Survival Guide
*Heroes of Horror*
*Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe*
*Faces of Evil: The Fiends*
Encyclopedia Magica
*Dragon Magazine Archive CD-rom*
*Wilderlands of High Fantasy*
Gary Gygax's The Canting Crew.
Gary Gygax's Extraordinary Book of names...
The entire Gygaxian Fantasy World's series
*Faiths and Avatars
Powers and Pantheons
Demihuman Deities*
Tome of Magic
Complete Thief's Handbook
Combat and Tactics
Spells and Magic
Witches (Mayfair Games)
Unearthed Arcana
*Fiendish Codex 1: Hordes of the Abyss*
Volume III: The Underworld and Wilderness Adventures (OD&D)
Supplement I: Greyhawk (OD&D)
Basic Set by Moldvay (Classic)
Expert Set by Cook/Marsh (Classic)
Advanced Bestiary (Green Ronin)
Psychic's Handbook (Green Ronin)
Shaman's Handbook (Green Ronin)
Witch's Handbook (Green Ronin)
Elements of Magic: Revised (EN Publishing)
Elements of Magic: Lycean Arcana (EN Publishing)
Hot Pursuit (Adamant)
Book of Iron Might (Malhavoc)
Book of the Righteous
Book of Fiends (Green Ronin)
1e, 2e, 3e Manual of the Planes
*Lords of Madness*
Arcana Evolved
Legacy of the Dragons (Arcana Evolved)
Lankhmar 
*Dungeon Magazine* under Erik Mona, Chris Youngsm Chris Perkins
2e Illithiad
Book of Vile Darkness 
Planeswalker's Handbook
*Van Richten's Guides: Vampires, Lycanthropes, Liches, Mummies*
2e Planescape box set
1e, 2e, 3e, 4e MM
DM's Design Kit by Aaron Allston
Citybook series by Flying Buffalo
Heros of Battle
DUNGEONS & DRAGONS (1974) 3 core rulebooks
SUPPLEMENT I: GREYHAWK
SUPPLEMENT III: ELDRITCH WIZARDRY
Entire run of THE STRATEGIC REVIEW
DUNGEONS & DRAGONS (the J. Eric Holmes edit)
B1 IN SEARCH OF THE UNKNOWN
B2 KEEP ON THE BORDERLANDS
1e, 3e PHB
S4 LOST CAVERNS OF TSOJCANTH
WG4 THE FORGOTTEN TEMPLE OF THARIZDUN
2e GREYHAWK ADVENTURES
Dungeon Magazine Maure Castle
DMGR1: Campaign Sourcebook and Catacomb Guide
DMGR5: Creative Campaigning
The Complete Book of Villains
T1 The village of Hommlet
G1-3 Against the Giants
D1-2,3 Descent into the Depths, Shrine of the Kuo-Toa, Vault of the Drow
Nemoren's Vault
Blackmoor
1e Fiend Folio
Advanced Bestiary (Green Ronin)
1e, 3e, 4e FRCS
1e Unearthed Arcana
Al-Qadim
Every Privateer Press Book
*Creative Campaigning
Campaign Sourcebook and Catacomb Guide
**Ptolus*
Monte Cook's WoD
I6 Ravenloft
*Toolbox *(AEG)
Requiem for a God (Malhavoc)
When the Sky Falls (Malhavoc)
Expanded Psionics Book
Most of *Planescape*
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Relics and Rituals
Conan
3e PHB II
3e Unearthed Arcana
The Isle of Dread
Desert of Desolation series
Nyambe: African Adventures
Weapons of Legacy
Castle City Sites
2e Dark Sun Campaign Setting revised
*2e Dark Sun Campaign Setting Original*
Karameikos/Glantri 2e Boxed Sets
Red Steel/Savage Baronies Boxed Sets
Magic Item Compendium
Spell Compendium
Stormwrack
3e Oriental Adventures
3e Rokugan Campaign Setting
*Pathfinder Beta*
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Book of Hallowed Might
Bluffside: City on the Edge
Beyond Countless Doorways
1e Oriental Adventures
2e Legends & Lore
2e Planescape On Hallowed Ground
2e Monstrous Arcana series
Mask of the Red Death
2e Rogues Gallery
*FR Interactive Atlas
Campaign Cartographer*​
Some additionals  RPG material I would add
Age of Heroes Campaign Sourcebook 
HR1 - Vikings Campaign Sourcebook 
Monster Mythology 
The Glory of Rome Campaign Sourcebook 
Aurora's Whole Realms Catalogue 
Pathfinder Chronicles Campaign Setting
Pathfinder Adventure Path books 1,2,3,5, 11
2e Old Empires
Darkness and Dread (FFG)
Gazetteer of the Known Realms (Goodman Games)
Races of Renown Aasimar And Tiefling - (or as I like to call it the T&A book by Green Ronin)
Kobold Quarterly
Open Design
1e,2e,3e, 4e Ars Magica
Ghouls Fatal Attraction (WW)
Planescape Planes of Chaos
Darksun The Will and The Way
Darksun Thri-kreen of Athas
GURPS HORROR
GURPS Horseclans
GURPS Imperial Rome
GURPS Ice Age
GURPS VIKINGS
Thieves World (any version)
Judges Guild (Any Version)​
I'll have to get back on my non-rpg reference books.


----------



## am181d (Oct 18, 2008)

justanobody said:


> Was that the one with "Book II: Forms", and had plot flowcharts?




Yup. There's a breakdown of the contents here:

TSR in a d20 World « Bits Of My Brain


----------



## sckeener (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are some of my other non-rpg books that I use for inspiration:

The History of the Indies of New Spain (Civilization of the American Indian Series) by Diego Duran
I recommend it highly.  Basically it is a 15th century's monks cultural anthropology snapshot of the aztecs.  Pure awesome.  The level of detail is amazing.

The Cthulhu Mythos Encyclopedia by Daniel Harms
I use it to randomly seed cthulhu ideas into my plot...kind of like what Paizo does 

The Complete Gods and Goddesses of Ancient Egypt by Richard H. Wilkinson
Great if you are running an egyptian game which I usually am some where.....


----------



## deadsmurf (Oct 21, 2008)

Books that will likely stay very useful as I continue playing 4th edition and further:
Eberron Campaign Setting - A Rich world, lots of details that will certainly be lost durring edition updates.  The parts without rules are great reads.
Sharn City of Towers - The quintesential city book, any and every book detailing a single city will be compared to this in my mind.  The rules were such a small part of it anyway, will be great for any edition.
Monster Manuals (any edition) - they're great if you need ideas flip through them. MM3 from 3.5 is a favourite.
DMG (4th Edition) - as others have previously stated.


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 21, 2008)

thedungeondelver said:


> man what




You all are giving 'SploderWizard a tough time for picking the survival guides, but to this day the 1e Dungeoneer's Survival Guide is one of the books that inspires me the most.  It was worth the price for the second half alone.

That, plus the 1e Manual of the Planes are two keepers.

Beyond that, books I'll hopefully never have to part with include:

Draconomicon (3e)
Fiend Folio (1e)
Ptolus (3rd party, 3e)
Player's Handbook 2 (3e)
Unearthed Arcana (3e)


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 21, 2008)

Irda Ranger said:


> Just to make clear, I was NOT asking for "Best books by TSR/WotC", I really meant "The best books to have with you for playing D&D, regardless of the edition you're playing."  If that means the TV Guide, 2nd Week of June '84 Issue, then so be it.








Forget about Pierce and Steph, the article on Square Pegs has helped me many times at the gaming table.


----------



## justanobody (Oct 21, 2008)

jmucchiello said:


> Forget about Pierce and Steph, the article on Square Pegs has helped me many times at the gaming table.




Sarah Jessica Parker comes up often for you huh? Got to have her stats handy at all times.


----------



## Orius (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm mostly familiar with the 2e stuff.  

Complete Book of Villains had a lot of good advice for DMs.  There's really no hard rules in it, so it can be used just as easily with 4e as it could with 2e.  It could be used with 1e or the three little books for that matter.

World Builder's Guidebook.  Great for fleshing out a campaign setting.  Could still be useful today, and has great backwards compatibility with pre-2e stuff.  

The compilations: Encyclopedia Magica and Spell Compendiums. Plenty of extra material any DM will find useful.  Downside is that the stuff (in particular the magic items) needs conversions for 3e, and the spells would be even harder to work into 4e.

Thief's Handbook was pretty good too, with the thief guild creation section for DMs, and lot of useful NWPs for rogue characters (some of which got pulled into 3e core).

Other setting specific stuff is good.  Faiths and Avatars is ok, haven't used it much though since I don't play in FR, but it still has good ideas for sleshing out homebrew pantheons.  The spells aren't bad either, but they were all reprinted in the Priest's Spell Compendium.  Planewalker's Handbook is an excellent player guide for Planescape.  

Don't have a lot of 3e stuff.

Manual of the Planes was excellent, offered the old classic planar setup, with rules for DMs who wanted to do things differently, and an assortment of interesting optional planes.  Also good as a reference for people wanting to update Planescape campaigns to 3e.

Oriental Adventures was also pretty good.  Lots of different options for the DM to pick and choose from.  The Rokugan focus can be easily ignored, and even then, there's some decent material to be had for the plucking (like the Taint rules.)


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Oct 21, 2008)

I love most of the 1e AD&D books but especially the original Fiend Folio.  No other book gets me as nostalgic and in the mood to play as that book.

As far as usefulness goes I have to cast my vote for the Volo's Guide series.  I have held onto all of mine since I got them when I played 2e and only now with the 4e change to the Forgotten Realms setting do they lose some of their relevance.


----------



## Seredin (Sep 19, 2010)

for me, Heroes of Horror is an incredibly useful and flavorful book. second to none in ideas for PCs and enemies which deal with that type of playstyle.
i realize im necro-ing this thread, but it's a goodun!


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 20, 2010)

The cream of a very large crop:

1e DMG
Monster books: 1e MM, FF, MM2; 3e MM
1e Deities and Demigods/Legends and Lore
2e Spell compendia (both sets)
2e Encyclopedia Magica

With just these books I could game forever.  All the rest is gravy.

Lan-"how on earth did I miss this thread the first time around?"-efan


----------

